# Plantilla De Construcción De un Gripper Casero



## el_patriarca (May 13, 2012)

Hola a todos, quería preguntar si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir planos o plantillas para construir un manipulador o gripper, de esos que se accionan con un servomotor. he encontrado muchos en la red, pero ningún plano  o plantilla. si alguien tiene un diseño o plano a la mano le estaré muy agradecido. 

el servo que tengo es un hitec hs-425bb pero puedo arreglarmelas para adaptar el engranaje al gripper que haya disponible. gracias de antemano por la ayuda y saludos a todos.


----------

